# Marijuana and the cold?



## MJ20 (Aug 9, 2006)

Last night I smoked a roll-on.This morning I waked up with alot of mucus on my chest and my nose clogged with mucus.I was getting the cold symptoms but not half as bad as today.I wasn't getting any mucus yesterday or before I smoked but today all the mucus just came.It's out though...is this normal?


----------



## hgih (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah its normal i get that sometimes when i smoke too much the night before even though theres no such thing as smoking too much


----------



## Ganj (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, it usually helps my cold.


----------



## joe blow (Oct 28, 2006)

I call it Bongitis


----------



## thabongkey (Mar 12, 2007)

i cant get high when im sick with anything it just pisses me off with a congested head an all


----------



## Hash666 (Apr 10, 2007)

it weakens your immune system so you get sick easier. YOu might have smoked a little resin and had tar in your bronchioles which may have caused the stuffy nose and such


----------



## WrEkkED (Apr 11, 2007)

thats the way it always is though. feel like your getting a cold, go to bed and wake up with a stuffy nose. thats your body opening a can of whoop *** on the bug. bud def doesnt seem to help the healing process, but at least u feel good while yer high though LoL


----------

